# Pegasus Kothoga(The Relic)



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just gotten in the Relic kit put out by Pegasus model's.This has got to be the best fitted kit around.The Parts are all keyed and fit snug in their places making it very little if any seam work to be done and the detail on this kit is out of this world:thumbsup:!This is one ya just cant pass up!:thumbsup:A really great kit at a very reasonable price:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool! I've got to see this movie!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mitchellmania said:


> Very cool! I've got to see this movie!


It's a really good movie and you wont be disappointed either:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Ok Dan, you posted that pic over 4 hours ago. Going by your usual output you should have it completed and entered in a show by now.


Seriously, I can't wait to see your take on this one.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the made up model. With the level of detail it has many possibilities.

In terms of the movie I had one major problem with it. The scenes throughout the movie are so dark that you can't see much detail of the monster. Good for drama, not so good for modellers looking for reference...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wolfman....what's it made of?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The movie has some interesting plot twists!

Great book, too.

Movie gets extra points for being set in the Natural History Museum in Chicago (also seen in Omen II).

I'm thinking this kit needs a cool base to go with it.

Looking forward to your take on this really cool monster.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys and soon as finish up on some other kits you can bet that will tackle this one.But the vinyl that they used is the same as the War of the worlds aliens.Pretty strong material and what blows my mind is the parts are so keyed that you really dont need to do seam work on it.I honestly almost passed this kit up cause have the Revell one and this blows the revell right off the map:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Deleted. Question already answered.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool color! 
Thanks Dan for showing the box contents.

~RK~


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

wolfman66 completely off the topic here, but who is the woman in your avatar picture and what figure is she holding up? Been seeing this pic in your posts and the mystery is making me crazy (maybe crazier).

On topic probably make sure to wash the vinyl off before painting Kothoga. I recall some folks had a hard time painting the WOtW martian when that came out. I almost thought the kit was styrene and not vinyl from your pictures and it has such fine detail.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dan, if you've never painted a vinyl Pegasus kit be careful of the primer you select. All I know is that on the WOW Martian I first applied Krylon gray and it remained tacky for 3/4 days and never did dry hard. I painted it over with Rustoleum gray primer and all was ok. I recently did a Horizon Dracula vinyl kit with Rustoleum gray and it was just fine. You may already know this but wanted to let you know in case you didn't. And I can't wait to see another great build from you, it definitely looks interesting. Pegasus is cranking out some unique and cool kits these days.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Dan, if you've never painted a vinyl Pegasus kit be careful of the primer you select. All I know is that on the WOW Martian I first applied Krylon gray and it remained tacky for 3/4 days and never did dry hard. I painted it over with Rustoleum gray primer and all was ok. I recently did a Horizon Dracula vinyl kit with Rustoleum gray and it was just fine. You may already know this but wanted to let you know in case you didn't. And I can't wait to see another great build from you, it definitely looks interesting. Pegasus is cranking out some unique and cool kits these days.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob had that same problem with the WOTW kit with Krylon being tacky.But what did was resoaked in Degreaser overnight cleaned it up again and it was fine when applied the primer the second time around.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

getter weevil said:


> wolfman66 completely off the topic here, but who is the woman in your avatar picture and what figure is she holding up? Been seeing this pic in your posts and the mystery is making me crazy (maybe crazier).


:jest:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I got mine about 2 weeks ago, but then went on vacation and haven't had time to post about it until now.

Anyway, my fear with this kit is that most people are going to stay away from it because they don't like the movie, and that's a real shame. I mean, I don't like the movie, not even a little bit. However, this is a *fantastic* kit!!!

In fact, I would go so far to say that this is by far the best kit Pegasus has released so far. The sculpt is great, the part fit is fantastic and the surface detail is outstanding! If you shake the box, the parts will likely fall into place, and it's so well engineered that puttying the seams should be a breeze.

Basically, what you get here is a kit that's as good as your typical resin kit, but priced like a styrene kit. Here's what you get in the box:

   

The creature is in a material very similar to their WotW Martian figure, but stiffer. However, not as stiff as their WotW Alien Creature. Kind of somewhere in between. Exotic perhaps, but it should still be easy to work with and paint. I think using this type of material gives a lot of bang for the buck. It's a great balance between affordable production cost plus excellent detail. Here are some close-ups:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

One of the things I like the most about the Pegasus figure kits is the way they use the figure and the base to create a cool little scene, and Kothoga is no exception. The museum base with velvet ropes, coupled with Kothoga in a menacing prowling pose should be loads of fun to paint and look great displayed on the shelf.

    

And some more close-ups:

  

This is no small kit either. Kothoga measures about 16" long from the tip of his tail to the tip of his right middle claw.

The bottom line is this: there is no rule that says you have to like the movie in order to like the kit. It doesn't matter if you love _The Relic_ or hate _The Relic_, Kothoga is still a great Stan Winston Studios creature, and Pegasus has outdone themselves in creating this kit.

If you love monster models, do yourself a favor pick one up. You wont regret it.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

derric1968 said:


> ....The bottom line is this: there is no rule that says you have to like the movie in order to like the kit. It doesn't matter if you love _The Relic_ or hate _The Relic_, Kothoga is still a great Stan Winston Studios creature, and Pegasus has outdone themselves in creating this kit.
> 
> If you love monster models, do yourself a favor pick one up. You wont regret it.


I'll agree 100%. I've never seen this flick nor have I ever really wanted to see it. 
This is a great monster model. :thumbsup:


~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

derric1968 said:


> The bottom line is this: there is no rule that says you have to like the movie in order to like the kit. It doesn't matter if you love _The Relic_ or hate _The Relic_, Kothoga is still a great Stan Winston Studios creature, and Pegasus has outdone themselves in creating this kit.


Great thinking; I liked the film even though you hardly got a decent view of the monster, but the look of this kit makes up for all that.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

On the stand it looks great. And thinking about it gives all sorts of possibilities not just for the painting of the monster but the base. Maybe a kind of marble? I like the fact that Pegasus included the Kothoga statue as well.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Pegasus is coming out with some awesome kits!! This looks great!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I built the Monogram one and wont build another but I wish this was out first! looks great
saw one already built on the clubhouse forum. read the book, excellent but the movie blew chunks


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, dang it...hadn't planned to get this one since I built the Revell one twice, but now I may have to...


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually I liked the Relic, the book was better but the movie was done pretty well, only one thing that I have questioned is how did that creature as big as it was fit into the rest room without tearing the place down ? other than that I ordered the Kothoga from Cult Man, another creature would be fun is the Mimic roach figure ..... that creeps my wife out big time, has anyone offered that as a model ? thanks for the great photos. Karl


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good so far.
@ starduster: agree that the Mimic critter would be a fun kit. That movie is based on a really creepy short story. Can't remember the author, but I bet if you took time to google it you'd be able to find it.
Can't wait to see the completed kit!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

There's another monster kit that would be different is the monster at the end of the movie Big Trouble in Little China, that was a pretty good monster for such a short spot in that movie. Karl


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Starduster

Do you mean the yeti on his truck or the Gazer?

I'd love a kit of the Gazer or the chinese demons.



starduster said:


> There's another monster kit that would be different is the monster at the end of the movie Big Trouble in Little China, that was a pretty good monster for such a short spot in that movie. Karl


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Love to see Pegasus do a Saucermen complete with Spaceship or CFTBL in Vinyl.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

The Yeti on the back of the truck, although I seem to remember seeing that same creature from some other movie but just can't seem to remember the name, the Gazer and those demons would be great too. and yes wolfman66 a vinyl model of those saucermen and the spaceship would be nice. Karl


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The creature from the Relic is a terrific design- looks like he belongs to the Predator's homeworld.
What does throw me a bit is why Pegasus chose this as a subject- I had forgotten this film even existed. It is nice to see a major commitment not based on market research dynamics but what appealed to someone looking for a cool subject. Lots of films out there with probably cheap rights and good designs to harvest.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> What does throw me a bit is why Pegasus chose this as a subject


_War of the Worlds_ = Paramount

_When Worlds Collide_ = Paramount

_The Relic_ = Paramount

See the pattern? The folks at Pegasus obviously have an in at Paramount Studios, and I'll bet the license for _The Relic_ was very affordable.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

derric1968 said:


> The creature is in a material very similar to their WotW Martian figure, but stiffer. However, not as stiff as their WotW Alien Creature.


I hope you have those descriptions reversed. The Alien creature kit I saw was fairly soft, almost rubbery. The legs/arms/appendages were rather easy to bend and the toes/fingers seemed a bit flimsy, too much so to hold the weight when it was assembled. Although I liked the look of it, I wasn't the least bit impressed with the material, so I passed on it. If this one is as you say, then it will get passed over as well. I still have the Revell Kothoga -- I guess I'll throw it together instead.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the pieces have mold seams? This is not a problem with styrene or resin, but this hard vinyl can be really difficult to sand because it's actually still quite soft....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I just watched this movie this morning. I've seen it before but now watching it I think when I get a paycheck I'll have to get this kit. I liked the movie!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Dan, if you've never painted a vinyl Pegasus kit be careful of the primer you select. All I know is that on the WOW Martian I first applied Krylon gray and it remained tacky for 3/4 days and never did dry hard. I painted it over with Rustoleum gray primer and all was ok. I recently did a Horizon Dracula vinyl kit with Rustoleum gray and it was just fine. You may already know this but wanted to let you know in case you didn't. And I can't wait to see another great build from you, it definitely looks interesting. Pegasus is cranking out some unique and cool kits these days.
> 
> Bob K.


If anything, I would say your experience with the Rustoleum gray primer and the Horizon Dracula was the exception, not the rule. Most rattle can primers WILL have an adverse affect on vinyl. I don't think I would even try the Tamiya Lacquer Primer either. On all the vinyl kits I've done, and I've done a bunch in my days, I've used either a neutral gray flat acyrilic paint (like Tamiya) that was airbrushed or the Floquil Figure Primer stuff that came in the can. And absolutely, wash the parts in soapy water to get any mold release off. It will be a bitch to dry given all the creases and details for water droplets to hide.....

Gene


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I found the games workshop chaos black and skull white primer rattlecans cover vinyl with zero problems. It's a bit more expensive than other brands but worth it for the lack of grief. 

The Kothoga... A beautiful creature design that was completely wasted in that film. It was a wretched movie (my wife and eldest son love it though). 

The kit looks beautiful. I will most likely build this for the missus as a secret birthday project. 

Pegasus knocks another one out of the park!


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Where can I get one of these ?
And can anyone recomend someone who ships to the uk ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Neo-uk said:


> Where can I get one of these ?
> And can anyone recomend someone who ships to the uk ?


You can get one at www.megahobby.com or www.culttvman.com both have dealt many of times:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Wolfman66,

I have my Kothoga all painted and ready for diorama build up. Hope you don't mind that I post them here for all to see. 

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318904_10150379144992755_694882754_9751992_1408117790_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311973_10150379146277755_694882754_9751996_819864164_n.jpg


http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/309293_10150379146787755_694882754_9751997_1387583864_n.jpg


http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296957_10150379147532755_694882754_9752001_577890617_n.jpg


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

noahasarcmi said:


> Wolfman66,
> 
> I have my Kothoga all painted and ready for diorama build up. Hope you don't mind that I post them here for all to see.
> 
> ...


 No problem and love the coloration on the Kothoga:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow he looks amazing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I am now working on scratchbuilding an interior for him using the diorama base as inspiration. I built a tile mosaic floor and will be using the red fabric as a separator for the floor from the tile area. Found some Grecian Columns from a cake kit to use in the Diorama as well. I hope it all meshes together post some pics when I can. 

-Nathan


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

noahasarcmi said:


> Wolfman66,
> I have my Kothoga all painted and ready for diorama build up. Hope you don't mind that I post them here for all to see.


Do we mind? No, not at all, in fact it's expected. We're working on making it a rule. How else would we be able to tell someone how badly they...oh wait....holy jeez louise, nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

noahasarcmi said:


> I am now working on scratchbuilding an interior for him


Him?! In the book/movie I realize this creature developed from a man, but I'm tellin' ya, there was definitely some other morphing going on there...other than me and how I feel about my ex it's hard to imagine how something this angry and bloodthirsty can be anything but female!:freak:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

As an aside, I don't recall seeing any specific comments about the Revell/Monogram version, other than a general dislike. I have that one, and it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Dinosaurs look cool, even if they try to eat you. But this is horror itself. Definately wouldn't want to meet one. Awesome model.


----------

